# E85?



## BU54 (Nov 24, 2014)

Well what were the dyno numbers?
Personally I don't use E85 and don't care for ethanol. It's inefficient compared to gasoline, expensive, the government subsidizes .50/gallon to make it cheaper so people will use it. The worst part is it's insane to make fuel from our food supply.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

BU54 said:


> Well what were the dyno numbers?
> Personally I don't use E85 and don't care for ethanol. It's inefficient compared to gasoline, expensive, the government subsidizes .50/gallon to make it cheaper so people will use it. The worst part is it's insane to make fuel from our food supply.


The upside to this is the ethanol content makes it Race Gas for cheaper than what you would pay for actual race gasoline w or w/o lead content. Downfall is the larger injectors to drain your tank faster. Pay to play and YMMV works hand and hand. 

I would love to run a flex fuel kit on my cars as E85 is not readily available to me. I'd burn it out being a responsible adult driver on the way home from the station. God knows how far I would get trying to data log on the way home.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2015)

I completely understand the use of E85. I have had several cars on E85. It is very easy to get down here where I am at. Several gas stations have at pumps. Not looking for general E85 information. 

Looking for information, like what our fuel pumps flows, are the 44lb/hr injectors large enough to make max power out of stock turbo, have the people that run E85 on our cars got a good smooth idle? I have some more questions but those questions are good for now.

But anyways, I made 180whp and 213wtq. That is pushing the crap out of that stock turbo, so I turned it down a bit. Just looking into the E85 options for the car, so I can get more power out of it with out having to try and grenade the stock turbo.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I think injectors usually want to be about 30-40% larger to run E85. 

As long as it's tuned well, idle quality shouldn't be affected (so don't go overboard with the injectors, since you'll need a much smaller pulse-width and then yes, that's where idle quality _can_ be affected). As long as you have some sort of fuel sensor for the E85 mixture, you should be set - as I'm guessing there really isn't much of a need for winter-blend in Florida. We have it up here in Michigan, obviously, it it made for one **** of a time trying to dial in my buddy's '88 Mustang GT that runs E85, since every fill up had a different blend as they were coming out of the winter blend. He has MegaSquirt, so we'd just tweak the tune, but it was pretty annoying.

Also, E85 does not like coldish morning starts. At. All.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2015)

MP81 said:


> I think injectors usually want to be about 30-40% larger to run E85.
> 
> As long as it's tuned well, idle quality shouldn't be affected (so don't go overboard with the injectors, since you'll need a much smaller pulse-width and then yes, that's where idle quality _can_ be affected). As long as you have some sort of fuel sensor for the E85 mixture, you should be set - as I'm guessing there really isn't much of a need for winter-blend in Florida. We have it up here in Michigan, obviously, it it made for one **** of a time trying to dial in my buddy's '88 Mustang GT that runs E85, since every fill up had a different blend as they were coming out of the winter blend. He has MegaSquirt, so we'd just tweak the tune, but it was pretty annoying.
> 
> Also, E85 does not like coldish morning starts. At. All.


Completely fine with all that. 

I just see that ZZP and Vermont Tuning are both offering 44lb/hr injectors when going to E85. I am just seeing if someone already has done this, because I want to know where their injector duty cycle is with about 20psi of boost on E85 with those 44lb/hr injectors. Stock injectors are maxed out when I was getting maximum power out of the car. And if I put in the 44's and E85 (if fuel pump can supply enough fuel) I don't want to be maxed out on the injectors still. I would like to not be over 80-85% when I have the stock turbo cranked all the way up for maximum power pulls.

And at what point is the fuel pump going to be a issue, I already which we had a boost reference fuel pressure regulator setup for the cars. That would definitely help out those stock injectors(if the fuel pump can keep up?)


----------



## BU54 (Nov 24, 2014)

Are you planning to race your cruze? or are you just having fun to see how much power you can get out of her?
Out of curiosity how much is E85 in your area? Last I saw here a few months ago it was more than gasoline.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2015)

BU54 said:


> Are you planning to race your cruze? or are you just having fun to see how much power you can get out of her?
> Out of curiosity how much is E85 in your area? Last I saw here a few months ago it was more than gasoline.


I do take the car to the drag strip for the fun and also let the girlfriend drive it down the track. Since she is scared of the race car.

And I would just like to get more power of it for her excitement of going faster and faster each time we go out to the track.

And currently 87 regular is $1.90, 89 midgrade is $2.09, 93 premium is $2.29, E85 is $2.21. And we currently are running 93 octane.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Interested in following this thread. To my knowledge there has been very little discussion in the thread here on the E85 kit being offered. Other than it's an ethanol type sensor in the fuel line, injectors and the tune. There's a few people that have installed injectors but not the current flex fuel package with the fuel quality sensor. 

Here in the Midwest 87 octane is $1.89 and E85 is $1.50. There's typically a 20-30% discount for E85. The problem is finding cars that are tuned to take advantage of it, to see if there's performance and some fuel economy gains. E85 in a standard flex fuel Impala has typically 20% less MPG making it a wash. 

However with a fuel sensor would it be better? 

I think there were posts by OnlyTaurus where he tried large injectors. Up to 50 lbs if I recall correctly. He was/ is a GM tech, and played a lot with this engine. Not that active anymore, I think he may have sold the car.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2015)

carbon02 said:


> Interested in following this thread. To my knowledge there has been very little discussion in the thread here on the E85 kit being offered. Other than it's an ethanol type sensor in the fuel line, injectors and the tune. There's a few people that have installed injectors but not the current flex fuel package with the fuel quality sensor.
> 
> Here in the Midwest 87 octane is $1.89 and E85 is $1.50. There's typically a 20-30% discount for E85. The problem is finding cars that are tuned to take advantage of it, to see if there's performance and some fuel economy gains. E85 in a standard flex fuel Impala has typically 20% less MPG making it a wash.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I am very interested in responses as well. I want to know the output of our stock fuel pumps, and if anyone has done a in tank replacement with larger fuel pump yet.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

There is a post with pictures of a tank replacement. The ECO has a different fuel sender assembly that shut's off when filling about 3 gallons less than the LT's. This person pulled the tank and sender, replaced with the LT sender and increased the allowable fill level in the tank by about 3 gallons.

I would think you'd find the specs on the fuel pump from manufacturers cut sheets? It would take some work, but might be faster than actually testing it. Unless you had a setup for that.


----------

